# Cobalt pontiled bottles



## bottlekid76 (Sep 14, 2012)

Ok guys & gals,

 This pontils only category hasn't produced alot of action so far. Maybe a couple threads will get you posting some pics of some nice bottles in your collection! []

 This one is for cobalt pontiled bottles. I'll put a few sodas up to get things started. We all love pictures. I hope you all join in and post some stuff too. Lets keep these threads going and add to them as often as possible!

 ~Tim


----------



## beendiggin (Sep 14, 2012)

Here's my only cobalt pontil.  I dug it while crawling under an 1852 built barn I was working on a few years ago.  It was literally just laying on the surface of the ground.   What a day.  It was really hazy so I did have it lightly tumbled.  Only damage is a small chip to the lip.  I was expecting to see the embossing for Harrison's on it, but apparently they had some unembossed bottles made for them as well way back then.  Still very very happy with it as I only collect bottles I dig, so this was a nice suprise to say the least.


----------



## beendiggin (Sep 14, 2012)

The base where the rod meets the metal.


----------



## beendiggin (Sep 14, 2012)

I love this lip design unique to the Harrison's bottles.


----------



## beendiggin (Sep 14, 2012)

Very swirly and crude in the lip.


----------



## beendiggin (Sep 14, 2012)

I only have 12 pontilled bottles I've dug over the years.  Only five are colored.   Ironically , the only pontil I ever sold that I dug was another Harrisons.  It was a little aqua octagonal Columbian Ink.  I sold it to Bob Heath one day back in the early 80's before I knew better about selling my finds.   Last pic another base shot.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 14, 2012)

Here's a few of mine


----------



## bottlekid76 (Sep 14, 2012)

I remember reading about the cobalt hole. Great stuff man []

 ~Tim


----------



## stlouisbottles (Sep 15, 2012)

Here are a few blue ones from St Louis!


----------



## stlouisbottles (Sep 15, 2012)

Smith & Foteringham Soda Water St Louis repaired but only a couple known!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Sep 15, 2012)

Awesome as ever []

 ~Tim


----------



## stlouisbottles (Sep 15, 2012)

Comstock  & Steere St Paul Min. pontiled soda. This one is not damaged!


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Sep 15, 2012)

Rick, you should get some of those cobalts tumbled.....


----------



## blade (Sep 15, 2012)

Here's mine.


----------



## blade (Sep 15, 2012)

.


----------



## blade (Sep 15, 2012)

.


----------



## stlouisbottles (Sep 15, 2012)

NICE!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 17, 2012)

It's damaged, but I love it nonetheless...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 17, 2012)

base


----------



## bottlekid76 (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## cacarpetbagger (Sep 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Here's a few of mine


 Were these all from one dig?  If so that would have been amazing.


----------



## baltbottles (Sep 18, 2012)

Some Baltimore blues.....


----------



## bottlekid76 (Sep 19, 2012)

The drunk bottle


----------



## sandchip (Sep 29, 2012)

Keeping it going...


----------



## sandchip (Sep 29, 2012)

...


----------



## sandchip (Sep 29, 2012)

Prussian blue Harrisons.


----------



## sandchip (Sep 29, 2012)

...


----------



## bottlekid76 (Sep 30, 2012)

Not only is that a killer example but it's a beautiful shade of cobalt Jimbo. I love the other items you have associated with it too! I grew up down in Marietta Ga and love the bottles from there. []

 ~Tim




> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> Keeping it going...


----------



## sandchip (Sep 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlekid76
> 
> Not only is that a killer example but it's a beautiful shade of cobalt Jimbo. I love the other items you have associated with it too! I grew up down in Marietta Ga and love the bottles from there. []
> 
> ~Tim


 
 Gimme a holler if you ever make it back to Georgia.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cacarpetbagger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah all from one hole plus 20 dark green op sodas but this thread is for cobalt's[] 
   We just dug a pit on Sat in the same neighborhood we dug this pit in and there wasn't a single bottle in the pit. Just goes to show "ya never know what your gonna get". That is why I record all of my most memorable digs.

 http://members.webs.com/MembersB/EditPage/index.jsp?pageID=265076338


----------



## THE BADGER (Oct 1, 2012)

wow ,i love this thread.unbelievable stuff here.  badger


----------



## Potlidboy (Oct 12, 2012)

Embossed.........Merriam's....a beautiful rare Sonora, California soda....graphite pontiled & a sparkler.


----------



## Potlidboy (Oct 12, 2012)

Two rare Sacramento, California M R sodas...They are both pontiled with the one on the left of course in cobalt blue


----------



## riverdiver (Feb 28, 2013)

I dug this from a lake bottom last summer and just sold it to another forum member, OP Cobalt Harrisons Columbian Ink with a nice birdswing.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 1, 2013)

Killer find with everything in the right place.


----------



## redbeardrelics (Mar 1, 2013)

Window shot


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 1, 2013)

Sweetness! Great bottles!



> ORIGINAL: redbeardrelics
> 
> Window shot


----------



## sandchip (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah!


----------



## antlerman23 (Mar 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: stlouisbottles
> 
> Comstock & Steere St Paul Min. pontiled soda. This one is not damaged!


 this is the second best bottle from minnesota in my opinion. there in one from a predicessor that is a 8 sided iron pontil in cobalt.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 4, 2013)

This is a iron pontiled M. Mc Cormack from Charlottesville, Va that I dug 4-5 years ago. I always liked this bottle but I guess I didn't like it enough because I sold it less than a year after I dug it.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 4, 2013)

Let's try it again...


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Mar 4, 2013)

Fun thread, love seeing the good stuff.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Mar 4, 2013)

A few more.


----------



## tonytiger1949 (Mar 4, 2013)

Wise old blue bottle...old blue Wise bottle.


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Mar 11, 2013)

very nice!


> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Here's a few of mine


----------



## antlerman23 (Mar 11, 2013)

its not bine, but hopefully i will dig one someday! 
 its the only example of this bottle known, too!


----------



## stlouisbottles (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## sandchip (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks good, but what does the embossing say?


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Mar 12, 2013)

Wrote an article for the Federation on Comstock, they said it would be in the last edition, but it wasn't.


----------



## tonytiger1949 (Mar 20, 2013)

Sorry about the Wise bottle...this Seitz porter is pontiled.
 Tony


----------



## TwistedTea12 (Mar 20, 2013)

_*well I got this one up for sale right now W H H Chicago, 1850s Iron Pontil I love it but its gotta leave me cause money is better right now on this heh...












*_​


----------



## antlerman23 (Mar 23, 2013)

it says L.R. COMSTOCK/ & Co/ ST. PAUL/ MINN
 the oldest bottle known from Minnesota I believe


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice cobalt blue bottle Twisted.  Sorry you have to let it go.  Been there, done that.  Good luck.

 PD


----------



## stlouisbottles (Mar 24, 2013)

I was able to pick this up at the St Louis Show last week from a good friend of mine. I was very happy to get it! It is embossed J. ENTWISTLE CHICAGO ILL. It has the backward S .


----------



## stlouisbottles (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is the pontil mark


----------



## Bottleworm (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow! Great addition stlouisbottles! Gorgeous!


----------



## stlouisbottles (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is another one I purchased at the St Louis Show from my friend. It is embossed C. SUNDELL & CO. CHIICAGO. ILL.


----------



## stlouisbottles (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is the pontil on the Sundell.


----------



## stlouisbottles (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks bottleworm


----------



## sandchip (Mar 24, 2013)

Good lookers!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice ones Theo!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice Bluesssssss []


----------



## tonytiger1949 (May 15, 2013)

I picked up this Lebanon, Pa soda (A Hain & Son) in a trade deal this year at the Bucks/Mont show.


----------



## epackage (May 15, 2013)

Nice trade Tony that's GRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEAAAAAAATTTT!!


----------



## sandchip (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for posting that, Tony.  The pontil threads ought to be getting more action than they do.


----------



## baltbottles (May 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> Thanks for posting that, Tony.  The pontil threads ought to be getting more action than they do.


 

 You would think but there just are not that many collectors of earlier bottles on this site.  And many of them that do collect earlier stuff don't like to show it off. Its the same way in the bottle club I belong to.

 Chris


----------



## cacarpetbagger (May 18, 2013)

I've posted this before but what the heck.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (May 18, 2013)

The pontil


----------



## sandchip (May 18, 2013)

What a med!


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 21, 2013)

I agree Chris. I say be proud of them! I've never understood the secrecy that some people choose by not showing or talking about what they have. IMO some of the best enjoyment comes from sharing my collection with others, and seeing what others have to show. What fun is it if you have a bottle locked up for just yourself to see? Talking, learning, discussing, and sharing with others, there's so much to benefit from. 

 My measly 2 cents []

 ~Tim




> ORIGINAL: baltbottles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bostaurus (May 21, 2013)

i love showing my bottles but I am always concerned that folks will get bored with them.  Nothing earth shattering or historically important.


----------



## Road Dog (May 21, 2013)

Dearborn


----------



## bottlekid76 (May 22, 2013)

Love it Rory []


----------



## FitSandTic (May 23, 2013)

Killer stuff! Steve thanks for sharing your Townsends you never told me you had that one. I agree with you guys we need to share our collections with others. If this site did not exist I would never be able to share my bottles with others. Nobody ever asks me to sell anything either when I share my items, not that it would matter anyway. My problem is I do not have any cobalt blue pontiled utilities, I tried buying a nice open pontiled jar a few months back but missed out.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 19, 2013)

Here's mine. Rough But Tough. LEON.


----------



## Ratzilla (Jun 26, 2013)

Just in case you're feeling blue today....[]


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 26, 2013)

Those are great Tom! []


----------



## bottle man (Jun 26, 2013)

Does anyone know the value of a wynkoops sarsaparilla in the 101/2 inch size? I may have a chance to buy one but don't know a current value. I want to offer the guy who's selling it a current market value as I don't want this one to slip away.Any help would be great.

 Thanks
 Kevin


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 26, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  bottle man
> 
> Does anyone know the value of a wynkoops sarsaparilla in the 101/2 inch size? I may have a chance to buy one but don't know a current value. I want to offer the guy who's selling it a current market value as I don't want this one to slip away.Any help would be great.


 
 Why post that in this thread? Is it cobalt?  There are different variants of that bottle so you would probably need to post photos.
 They are quite expensive bottles.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jun 26, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Ratzilla
> 
> Just in case you're feeling blue today....[]


 Thanks, that cheered me up.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Ratzilla
> 
> Just in case you're feeling blue today....[]


 
 Great line-up, Ratz!  Thanks for sharing 'em with us.


----------

